# χαιρετίσματα vs. χαιρετισμούς



## infozas

Hello to everybody,
when greeting someone in Modern Greek, is there a difference between saying:

1) χαιρετίσματα! and
2) χαιρετισμούς?

If so, when is each form supposed to be used? 

Thank you in advance 
Alberto


----------



## cougr

infozas said:


> Hello to everybody,
> when greeting someone in Modern Greek, is there a difference between saying:
> 
> 1) χαιρετίσματα! and
> 2) χαιρετισμούς?
> 
> If so, when is each form supposed to be used?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Alberto



Hello Alberto, 

For all intents and purposes they can be considered as being synonymous. If there is some nuance that I am unaware of, I am sure that one of our native Greek speaking friends will enlighten us in due course.


----------



## Δημήτρης

One could say that χαιρετίσματα is informal/spoken while χαιρετισμούς is _slightly_ more formal (it is acceptable in letters, for one).
But not much of a difference in most of the cases.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Just to add that you can use "χαιρετίσματα" ironically, to express incredulity. 
 
_Rely on him to help me? Χαιρετίσματα!_
_–Τhe Environment Minister announced that by 2012, the city of Athens will have ten new public parks. _
_–Καλά! Χαιρετίσματα!_
 
The same use, but more emphatic, has the phrase "χαιρετίσματα στον πλάτανο": greetings to the platan (the tree).
 
Πολλούς χαιρετισμούς και στους τρεις.


----------



## cougr

an-alfabeto said:


> the same use, but more emphatic, has the phrase "χαιρετίσματα στον πλάτανο":



Γνωρίζει κανείς την προέλευση αυτής της έκφρασης;


----------



## an-alfabeto

Cougr, dεν γνωρίζω την προέλευση, μπορώ όμως να υποθέσω. Έχεις όρεξη για εικασίες όσο περιμένεις μια πιο υπεύθυνη απάντηση; 
Στα περισσότερα, αν όχι όλα, τα χωριά υπάρχει η κεντρική πλατεία με τον αιωνόβιο πλάτανο, το καφενείο, την εκκλησία λίγο παραδίπλα, το νεκροταφείο και, τελευταία, προκειμένου τα εγγόνια από την Αθήνα να μη φέρουν βαρέως τις διακοπές στο χωριό, έχει προστεθεί  παιδική χαρά. Πολυλογώ όμως. 
Ο πλάτανος ήταν, και παραμένει σε μεγάλο βαθμό, το κεντρικό σημείο συνάντησης στο χωριό, όπου γιορτάζονταν γάμοι, πανηγύρια και λαμβάνονταν αποφάσεις για διάφορα θέματα που απασχολούσαν τους κατοίκους. Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι σε μια από τις συνελεύσεις αποφασίζεται να κατασκευαστεί μια καινούργια γέφυρα. Ο δήμαρχος ή ο κοινοτάρχης στέκεται καμαρωτός κάτω από τον γέρικο πλάτανο και ανακοινώνει την απόφαση στους συγχωριανούς του. Και ο δύσπιστος, όπως πάντα, Έλληνας ψιθυρίζει στον διπλανό του: "Όταν το δεις εσύ αυτό να γίνεται, χαιρέτα μου/δώσε χαιρετίσματα στον πλάτανο". Με άλλα λόγια, όταν γίνει αυτό, εγώ θα βρίσκομαι στον άλλο κόσμο. Αν εσύ ζεις, δώσε χαιρετίσματα στον πλάτανο, στη φιλόξενη σκιά του οποίου πάρθηκε αυτή η απόφαση. Τα χαιρετίσματα σε αυτή την περίπτωση σημαίνουν την "έκφραση της χαράς ή επιδοκιμασίας για κάτι". 
Ίσως πάλι, η φαντασία μου να καλπάζει σήμερα πάνω από λόφους, κορφές και πλατάνια...


----------



## diamanti

*Re: χαιρετίσματα vs. χαιρετισμούς* 

Γεια σας ολουνών.
Με βάση κάποιο δημοτικό τραγούδι για τον Κατσαντώνη, που δυστυχώς δεν έχω πρόχειρη την πηγή του και που το αναφέρω από μνήμης (...σαν πας στη Άγια Λαύρα/χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο/κι αυτόν τον Κατσαντώνη,/πες του να κάτσει φρόνιμα...) καταλήγω σε μια σκέψη παραπλήσια με του analfabeto: ο πλάτανος είναι σήμα κατατεθέν της κοινωνικής ζωής του χωριού. Στα προεπαναστατικά χρόνια, λόγω των διωγμών από τους Τούρκους, οι επαναστατημένοι κατέφευγαν σε μέρη ασφαλέστερα, όπως ήταν τα νησιά του Ιονίου, η Νάξος κ.ά. Κάνοντας υπόθεση εργασίας λέω λοιπόν ότι όταν συναντιούνταν 2 ομοχώριοι εξόριστοι εκ των οποίων ο ένας εκδήλωνε την επιθυμία να επιστρέψει στα πάτρια από τους τόπους εξορίας δεχόταν εν είδει παρακλήσεως την εντολή "χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο", και συνεκδοχικά το χωριό μας. Σταδιακά η εντολή θα αποδεικνυόταν ανεκτέλεστη, λόγω των δυσκολιών που συνεπαγόταν. Κάποιες άλλες εξηγήσεις που έχω ακούσει δεν μου φαντάζουν πιθανές και δεν τις αναφέρω, καθώς δεν έχω και πρόχειρες τις πηγές τους. Αλλά μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να αναφέρω ένα όμορφο τρίστιχο δεπαντασύλλαβο δημοτικό, από μνήμης κι αυτό: Θυμάσαι που σε φίλησα στον πλάτανο στη βρύση/ και βάλαμε για μάρτυρα τα φύλλα του πλατάνου;/τώρα τα φύλλα πέσανε και ποιος θα μαρτυρήσει...
Γεια σας και πάλι


----------



## shawnee

Καλός ήρθες Διαμαντή,
  Ν' άρχεσαι συχνά και
  Να γράφεις πολλά.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Καλωσήρθες, diamanti. Νομίζω πως έχεις δίκιο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εμένα μου θύμιζε κάποιο δημοτικό τραγούδι, αλλά δεν κατάφερνα να το φέρω στο μυαλό μου. 
Και όπως πρόλαβε και είπε ήδη ο shawnee: να μας κάνεις παρέα συχνά.


----------



## cougr

@ an-alfabeto and diamanti

Ευχαριστώ και τους δυο για τις ωραίες σας απαντήσεις. Φρονώ πως οι εικασίες και γνώμες σας είναι εύστοχες και λογικές.


----------



## Eltheza

cougr said:


> @ an-alfabeto and diamanti
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και τους δυο για τις ωραίες σας απαντήσεις. Φρονώ πως οι εικασίες και γνώμες σας είναι εύστοχες και λογικές.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως!


----------

